# Gaming Sessions



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Having a think about the games I've played over the years (spectrum upwards!) and remembering the huge amounts of time I've spent on one game in succession.

Which games can you confess to spending at least 5 hours+ on when your play it? What I mean by that is 5 hours here, a day there, another day there etc rather than "I spent 3 solid days completing xxxxxx".

Games you go back to after completing them.

These are the ones I remember (exc speccy games, no one will know what I'm on about!)

Championship Manager (Most versions!)
Sim City 1/2/3/4
Civilization 2/3/4
Team Fortress 2
Cannon Fodder
Sensible World Of Soccer
Elite
Mortal Kombat

Obviously this is over the years! I'm trying to remember the others that I've no doubt spent far too long on!

So go on, what have you wasted your life on?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Gran Turismo series (Oblivion fantastic game) the GTA series MGS series and Age Of Empires


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=140


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

Elite 

I remember playing that on a bbc computer long time ago now


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Chris_R said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=140


Its a question to do with what you waste your time on, just happens to be gaming.


----------



## pringle_addict (Jan 2, 2008)

Age of Empires (1, 2, 3 and mythology) for me - I can quite happily lose a day playing that series.


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

ardandy said:


> Its a question to do with what you waste your time on, just happens to be gaming.


LOL. yeah I know mate, just seems there is a lot of talk about "lets get some new sections" the other week but the ones we have are being ignored anyways.


----------



## uk_ (Feb 17, 2006)

when metal gear solid came out on ps1 i completed it in 18hrs nonstop playing


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

uk_ said:


> when metal gear solid came out on ps1 i completed it in 18hrs nonstop playing


Yep I did the same


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Chris_R said:


> LOL. yeah I know mate, just seems there is a lot of talk about "lets get some new sections" the other week but the ones we have are being ignored anyways.


Yeah, I posted in the money section about Matched Betting a day or 2 ago and still no reply!

Bet if I post it in here it would have several within 5 mins!

No easy solution I guess.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Sensible world of soccer on the amiga (way better than on pc) me and my bro used to spend waaaay too long on,aswell as cm97/98 when the pc turned up,but the king of time loss in my book was when I was on World of Warcraft,literally days at a time.Like 9-gone midnight some days.Sad I know but there ya go,atleast I wasnt on the street raping grannies.
Other stuff from years ago,Gauntlet on the spectrum,games like Gemini wing and Silkworm on the amiga.Used to have hours of fun!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

BF2142 was about 240 hours for me!!!

Final Fantasy 7 took up quite a bit too.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Silkworm, I remember that! And R-Type!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

ardandy said:


> Silkworm, I remember that! And R-Type!


 ^ aha brings back memories,I was always the Jeep

Oh yes! I loved R type too!


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)




----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Gran Turismo 4
All of the GTA games
Motorstorm: Pacific Rift
Call of Duty 4
Forza 2
Burnout Paradise (online, single player gets a bit boring)


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Forgot to add Road Rash as well!










Oh and Theme Park, how can I forget that!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

ardandy said:


>


I used to cheat on that level,I used to get the nose attachment and go right up to the guy and it used to kill him but he couldnt get you!.
Another classic I used to like was the Dizzy series.On speccy and amiga.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I can still here the guy say;

"Fantasy World Dizzy!" (higher pitched at the end)


----------



## Simonez (Apr 14, 2008)

soldier of fortune 2 on the pc i spent hours on and played it for about 5 years, 

was captin of Team United Kingdom on a Gaming league which won money from but sadly sof2 wasnt supported, with the prize money, due to it being an old game 

a right old geek i was haha! still love the games today


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Rick Dangerous
Prince of Persia
Golden Axe
James Pond(?)
Cannon Fodder
Streets of Rage
erm.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

Jim W said:


> Golden Axe


Haha.. I had golden axe 2 for the megadrive, not bad, but never got anywhere near completing it 

Stopped playing games a few years ago


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

Anyone remember this manic miner










spent hours on this


----------



## MikeTDI (Aug 2, 2006)

who remembers the Dizzy series of games? Treasure island Dizzy etc etc. They are classics. I spent many an hour in my youth on my Spectrum 128k!!! Loved it to bits.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

Haha I had fantastic dizzy for the megadrive... what a total PITA of a game!!!


----------



## MikeTDI (Aug 2, 2006)

Sega megadrive was an awesome games machine too back in the day. Road Rash, James Pond (Robocod - LOL), Speedball 2 (now on XB arcade), Streets of Rage etc. Im gettin all emotional haha!


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

I was an 80's child so it's all the "retro" games for me 

Space Invaders:









Missile Command:









Galaxian:









Pacman:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Must have completed a Game called 'Beach Head' for the acorn electron about 10 times!


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

Gary-360 said:


> I was an 80's child so it's all the "retro" games for me
> 
> Space Invaders:
> 
> ...


brings back memories  just looking at the screens I still remember all the sound effects lol :wave:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Do you still remember the Pacman character names?


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

Gary-360 said:


> Do you still remember the Pacman character names?


No

maybe speedy was one


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

counter strike + counter strike source
half life 2
Swat 4
COD 4


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

mouthyman said:


> counter strike + counter strike source


CS 1.5 was where it was at. Source ruined it for me.

"GO GO GO!"

MANY hours spent on CounterStrike.


----------

